# Effacer des doublons ( iTunes )



## Mgx (26 Janvier 2005)

salut à tous,

j'ai beau avoir cherché, regardé un peu partout, rien de concret. Donc je vous soumet ma question ;

Fervent adepte d'iTunes pour écouter mes chers musiques ( c'est plus facile, j'ai essayé de faire des crêpes avec, ça marche moins bien.. ), je me rend compte que si c'est extrèmement lisible sur le logiciel, l'agencement des dossiers ne me plait guère.
Qui plus est, lorsque je converti des fichier m4a ou autre en un autre format ( mp3 en l'occurence ), iTunes fonctionnant parfaitement crée un double mp3, mais n'efface pas le fichier d'origine. N'ayant pas une mémoire extensible, ça m'arrangerait de ne pas retrouver à chaque fois les dossiers et titres, faire le tri, et effacer ceux dont je n'ai plus besoin..

voili..   

En vous remerciant, bonsoir.


----------



## Balooners (27 Janvier 2005)

Dans le menu édition, il y a une commande afficher les morceaux en doubles


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2005)

Mgx a dit:
			
		

> [...] je me rend compte que si c'est extrèmement lisible sur le logiciel, l'agencement des dossiers ne me plait guère.
> Qui plus est, lorsque je converti des fichier m4a ou autre en un autre format ( mp3 en l'occurence ), iTunes fonctionnant parfaitement crée un double mp3, mais n'efface pas le fichier d'origine. N'ayant pas une mémoire extensible, ça m'arrangerait de ne pas retrouver à chaque fois les dossiers et titres, faire le tri, et effacer ceux dont je n'ai plus besoin..[...]



Juste quelques remarques:
- le mode recherche doublon ne recherche que les fichiers qui sont pris en compte par le fichier bibliothèque (dans la fenêtre biblio d'iTunes), si tu as enlevé des titres précédemment sans enlever les fichiers eux-mêmes, il les trouvera  pas. De plus si tu as des titres en live, tu les verras apparaitre aussi en doublon, malheureusement tu peux pas faire une recherche par doublon par album par exemple, ce qui serait nettement mieux.
- le rangement des dossiers iTunes est très variable suivant ton réglages de préfs... vas-y faire un tour... tu peux demander à avoir tout dans un seul dossier, à garder des dossiers épars sur ton disque dur, tu peux le mettre sur une partition différente que celle de ton dossier utilisateurs, tu peux demander une copie de chaque fichier ou pas à la Bibliothèque (Apple ferait mieux de l'appeler Discothèque d'aileurs). Il faut jsute savoir qu'en faisant des modifs, tu vas complètement modifier la manière de gérer tes morceaux, et que cela peut prendre du temps et de la place suivant la taille de ta discothèque. _La copie entière de ma propre discothèque (9300 titres/54 Go) prend facilement 3h1/2 avec mon PB Ti400 sur un HD externe._ 
Lance-toi que si tu as du temps et que tu as bien compris ce qu'iTunes va faire... (surtout aux niveaux des tags id3 qui nomment les morceaux). Ca peut foutre le bordel.

- question qualité: si tu compresses ton CD en aac ou mp3, tu perds de la qualité; si tu recompresses ce fichier dans un autre format, tu vas encore perdre de la qualité et si tu jettes en plus ton fichier original, tu devras pour garder de la qualité tout réencoder. Enfin, à toi de voir ;-)

- pour ce qui est de virer un morceau, tu ne peux l'enlever directement qu'à partir de la discothèque (dans les listes ou listes intelligentes, il n'est qu'effacer de la liste mais pas sur le disque). Tu le sélectionnes, tu fais effacer (retour arrière par exemple) et tu auras un premier message (enlever ce morceau de la bibliothèque) > _Oui_; puis un 2e (Enlever le fichier du dossier iTunes)
 là le fichier part à la Corbeille...

Bonne suite...

_Je pense aussi que ce message pourrait être déplacé, même s'il a aussi sa place ici._


----------



## Tangi (27 Janvier 2005)

Tu peux faire une recherche des doublons par album ou par artiste. Il suffit d'aller dans la "Bibliothèque" puis d'aller dans le menu Edition, de sélectionner "Afficher les morceaux en double". Ensuite tu verras apparaître tous les morceaux en double, il suffit alors d'afficher le navigateur "pomme+b" et tu sélectionnes ensuite un artiste si tu veux voir tous les morceaux en double d'un même artiste, ou un album si tu veux voir tous les morceaux en double dans un même album. En sélectionnant un album il se peut que tu ne trouves que des morceaux différents, ce qui voudra dire que tu as un autre morceau qui s'intitule exactement de la même manière, du même artiste mais dans un album différent. Ca arrive quand tu as des compilations. Par exemple, j'ai une compilation avec un titre de Massive Attack, un titre que je retrouve aussi dans un de leurs albums que j'ai aussi. Si je fais une recherche des doublons par album, comme indiqué plus haut, je ne trouverais qu'un morceau dans l'album sélectionné, l'autre se trouvant dans l'album de la compilation... Pas très clair, si ???


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2005)

Ca devient vite compliqué je trouve... mais il faut juste essayer de bien comprendre les préfs... et jouer avec mais pas trop. Je viens de faire le tour, j'ai pu enlever 140 morceaux alors que j'étais sur que ma disco était "propre" !
une chose importante: Bien nommer les fichiers à l'importation avec iTunes ou autre. Les morceaux sans titre, sans auteur ou nom d'album, ça fout le boxxon !


----------



## Tangi (27 Janvier 2005)

Enfin, tu seras d'accord pour dire qu'on peut faire une recherche des doublons par album finalement, non ???


----------



## r e m y (27 Janvier 2005)

Et en faisant afficher le type de fichier, tu verras vite quels sont les versions m4a des version mp3 (pour supprimer le bon fichier)


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, tu seras d'accord pour dire qu'on peut faire une recherche des doublons par album finalement, non ???




Oui !


----------



## Mgx (30 Janvier 2005)

Ok, merci pr les conseils, je les applique séant. Heureux d'avoir pu discuté sur ce petit point de détail..

Je m'attaque dorénavant à d'autres problèmes importants, comme les lacers de chaussures indéfaisables, ou les casques de walkmans qui s'enroulent tout seul..


----------



## sylko (15 Mai 2006)

syncOtunes fait ça très bien!


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Mai 2006)

iTunes est une application ! Je déplace donc et je laisse aux modos de celui-ci le soin de fusionner car il ya eu déjà des fils d'ouverts la-bas à ce sujet / DJ


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mai 2006)

teo, je ne crois pas que l'on puisse retirer une chanson d'une liste intelligente à moins de modifier les paramètres de l'un ou de l'autre.


----------

